# Bricked Touchpad



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

hello guys. i had cm7 on my touchpad but i was having an sd card error so i went back to webos and formated the sd card(big mistake) then i disconected the touchpad from computer without eject, and the TP freezed at the moment. i had to press power home for 20 sec to force reboot, i couldn't get in web os but i could get into cm7, then i made a backup with cwm. later i downloaded webdoctor to try to fix the problems i was having with webOS , so i put my TP in USB mode and started to recover with webdoctor. these is the problem webdoctor gets stuck at 12 % everytime i run it. webdoctor deleted my cm7 backup and everything on th TP, what can i do to install either cm7 or webOS is i don't have a backup nor i can use webdoctor because gets stuck an 12 % please help Im dieing. Any Ideas?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

No worries. Its an issue thats been discussed. I think this is the fix here:

http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed.html


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you. It worked!!!


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

gigatopiloto said:


> Thank you. It worked!!!


Great to hear. Enjoy!


----------

